# Camo



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking to buy some new camo to keep me warm during the extended deer and elk hunt. I know sitka is nice but I don't want to break the bank. Looking for pants and a jacket. Any recommendations would be great


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I like Kings


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you have a specific jacket you recommend? I have kings camo right now and I love it. I tried my buddies kings jacket on our last outing and it wasn't very warm. Is there one that is significantly better?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I have heard good stuff about KUIU, but good luck finding anything in stock.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

columbia wool pull over or zip up, warm and if it gets wet it wicks and dries quick.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I would definitely recommend a layering system and include a lightweight warm insulating layer. Down or synthetic. Most of the outerwear jackets you see are going to leave you very unimpressed with their warmness. They will cut some wind and rain most of the time but their retention of heat isn't that great. I have kuiu stuff and thoroughly enjoy it. They stock up this time of year so you can probably find some stuff but if not the wait is worth it in savings and for the quality of gear.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Kuiu, Kryptek, and my personal favorite First Lite all make great clothing at generally slightly better prices than Sitka. If you want even cheaper I'd go with Core4element or Cabelas or maybe even predator camo (just stay away from the cotton for cold weather). As others have stated, a layering system is your best way to keep warm.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*yet another camo pattern*

I like this pattern:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My big challenge is finding camo that blends in with old ford pickup seat covers. I normally don't get too cold.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought a Sitka Kelvin Lite jacket this year and used ti on the Deer and Elk general hunts. I almost didn't need anything else at all. That Primaloft insulation is amazing stuff!

After the impressive performance of the jacket, I bought their Coldfront GTX gloves and am less than impressed with those.

I found my jacket for a good price at Sierra Trading Post and it works great for October/November hunts but I think you'd want something over the top of it this time of year (but maybe not with the winter we're having so far).


----------

